# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Good morning, good day, and goodnight.

## boonierat101

OK, I stole that!  greetings from Earth, ladies and gentlemen.  We are a pair of 60+ owner/builders, each with multiple disabilities, and are slowly building our house.  It's made of very large timbers, old warehouse 10 x 10 (in) uprights, and heavy ironbark roof structure, etc.  The walls, when finished are, I suppose, what are called stabilised earth bricks, which around here means decomposed granite and cement.  All together a very solid structure, but delayed to the point of exasperation by this drought.  No rain - no bricks, and, as everybody knows, while you sit and wait, the price of everything goes up. 
Enough of the bitching - hi, guys. :brava:

----------


## watson

Good Morning back!!

----------

